# Yokai Watch Puni Puni Referral Code For Players That Haven't Logged In For More Than a Week



## Polarise (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello, have you not played yokai watch puni puni for over a week? Want to help me and yourself out? Make sure that puni is installed and then click the referral link on mobile devices, click the top button to open the app, and login to your inactive account. Please help out, thanks.


https://yokai-punipuni.jp/cp-line/index.nhn?openExternalBrowser=1&comeback_code=im8br6b4


----------

